# Let's Be Positive



## madxtreme01

I would like for a change for us to speak positive about this industry instead of complaining about pricing or a regional screwing you. Let's talk about the great companies that we have or currently work for and what kind of relationship you have built other yhan being vendor #5385258. There are many good nationals out there, and let's give them the praise they deserve without giving negative attention to those that have done us wrong. Let's face it, we are all in this together and even might work in my backyard, but together we can conquer this industry and help each other out and in return the companies that have a blatant disregard for the BOTG contractor will cease to exist eventually. Don't think of this as divulging information that is secret, think about it as us joining together to work for companies that are worth it. We all know all of the nationals and have had good and bad experiences with them. Some of you have completely gotten away from that and gone towards the rep broker route. If so talk about how much better things are and maybe it might work better for some of us. How did you get your foot in the door? I will start by saying 5 years ago when I was a nobody in my area I answered a Craigslist ad (they are not always local or regional companies) and it turned out to be a company called qualified west. They were new in NJ and gave me a shot on 8 counties. At this time I was a 1 man show and had 2 weeks to get my act together. So I rounded up my crews (mainly my friends to start) and I did work for them until the BOA buyout with safeguard. I haven't spoken to them in a while, but I was grossing $300-400k from them a year before it all ended. I left preservation for a while to concentrate on inspections which I already had a contract in place and trucked along. 2 years ago I got back into it with a fellow preservation company at the other end of NJ doing work for MCS. I have my complaints about them, but the volume of work they have has supported me and my family back to where we needed to be and now I have 3 crews, one of which I run personally. I have been contacted by assurant and nothing as of yet. I'm trying to grow just as everyone else, but trying to find a national that is his minus discount is the impossible feat which if found could make finding people to do this work with me much easier.


----------



## safeguard dropout

madxtreme01 said:


> There are many good nationals out there, and let's give them the praise they deserve without giving negative attention to those that have done us wrong. .


There are NOT many good nationals out there and bringing attention to the ones that screw us has helped many here, myself included, avoid the traps that lay ahead. 

I like your idea but afraid it's just not reality. Reality is an honest days work for and honest days pay and a chargeback at the end of the week.


----------



## JDRM

madxtreme01 said:


> I would like for a change for us to speak positive about this industry instead of complaining about pricing or a regional screwing you. Let's talk about the great companies that we have or currently work for and what kind of relationship you have built other yhan being vendor #5385258. There are many good nationals out there, and let's give them the praise they deserve without giving negative attention to those that have done us wrong. Let's face it, we are all in this together and even might work in my backyard, but together we can conquer this industry and help each other out and in return the companies that have a blatant disregard for the BOTG contractor will cease to exist eventually. Don't think of this as divulging information that is secret, think about it as us joining together to work for companies that are worth it. We all know all of the nationals and have had good and bad experiences with them. Some of you have completely gotten away from that and gone towards the rep broker route. If so talk about how much better things are and maybe it might work better for some of us. How did you get your foot in the door? I will start by saying 5 years ago when I was a nobody in my area I answered a Craigslist ad (they are not always local or regional companies) and it turned out to be a company called qualified west. They were new in NJ and gave me a shot on 8 counties. At this time I was a 1 man show and had 2 weeks to get my act together. So I rounded up my crews (mainly my friends to start) and I did work for them until the BOA buyout with safeguard. I haven't spoken to them in a while, but I was grossing $300-400k from them a year before it all ended. I left preservation for a while to concentrate on inspections which I already had a contract in place and trucked along. 2 years ago I got back into it with a fellow preservation company at the other end of NJ doing work for MCS. I have my complaints about them, but the volume of work they have has supported me and my family back to where we needed to be and now I have 3 crews, one of which I run personally. I have been contacted by assurant and nothing as of yet. I'm trying to grow just as everyone else, but trying to find a national that is his minus discount is the impossible feat which if found could make finding people to do this work with me much easier.


In my experience, Servicelink (formerly LPS) is the best Nat, I hear good things about NFR, but that's it.. Im not really interested in working with any others.


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> In my experience, Servicelink (formerly LPS) is the best Nat, I hear good things about NFR, but that's it.. Im not really interested in working with any others.


I would put NFR above ServiceLink (formerly LPS), Both are good, but SL/LPS has huge volume and I like the fact that i get to run my own CE, unlike NFR wont let you run your own CE. They are committed to running their own CE, which really is a pain in the arse because they short change the banks for the most part not always but mostly. NFR could get a lot more money for from their CE if they were better trained on using it.

But they make up for it by always having a contact person on each work order to answer questions as they arise while in the field. Which solves major problem before they make it to the office.

Where as SL/LPS you have go thru to many people to get an answer. Plus with SL/LPS you have to stay on your top of your game our they will hand your arse on a silver platter right quick like. And for sure the pay is their most always on time, I don't know about you JDRM, but we just got flooded with wints Friday and today from SL/LPS.

And i just found out SG Just lost all of GA for WF, cant say where it went yet, because im not allowed to, but i do know for sure its gone.

But the thing with SL/LPS is if you want their work you better cover the whole state, or you will get your arse run over like road kill. If just they would quit bugging me about taking on more area i think we would get along better. If you knew how much crap i fix from the regionals they use you would shake your head in disbelief. 

But SL/LPS volume is damn huge everywhere. But I still like NFR much better. They treat me very well always. Their CS dept is the best Ive ever run across.

When they say their going to do something they do it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

*Being positive*

I'm positive that if you are working in this industry you are spending hours upon hours every week dealing with BS that doesn't put money in your pockets. I'm also positive most will leave this line of work with the Sam account balance or less than they came in with.


----------



## Ohnojim

*It would be nice to get just one order once on a while*



Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm positive that is you are working in this industry you are spending hours upon hours every week dealing with BS that doesn't put money in your pockets. I'm


from a National that wasn't a blanket order to BATF any damn thing you find, and hope to get paid for it later. I especially like multiple orders at the same property issued on the same day with separate PCRs and the more redundant paperwork the better. Oh, and could you hold my money up just a little longer too,because I missed one line on the third PCR for the same property on the same day, I like that. Hey, and just because the last three contractors sent you a thousand photos and explained to you that the house already fell down, feel free to waste my time with a long line item work order for things I would have to dig through the rubble to bid. I think I have reached the limit of the stupid I can take. That's about as positive as I can be right now.


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> I would put NFR above ServiceLink (formerly LPS), Both are good, but SL/LPS has huge volume and I like the fact that i get to run my own CE, unlike NFR wont let you run your own CE. They are committed to running their own CE, which really is a pain in the arse because they short change the banks for the most part not always but mostly. NFR could get a lot more money for from their CE if they were better trained on using it.
> 
> But they make up for it by always having a contact person on each work order to answer questions as they arise while in the field. Which solves major problem before they make it to the office.
> 
> Where as SL/LPS you have go thru to many people to get an answer. Plus with SL/LPS you have to stay on your top of your game our they will hand your arse on a silver platter right quick like. And for sure the pay is their most always on time, I don't know about you JDRM, but we just got flooded with wints Friday and today from SL/LPS.
> 
> And i just found out SG Just lost all of GA for WF, cant say where it went yet, because im not allowed to, but i do know for sure its gone.
> 
> But the thing with SL/LPS is if you want their work you better cover the whole state, or you will get your arse run over like road kill. If just they would quit bugging me about taking on more area i think we would get along better. If you knew how much crap i fix from the regionals they use you would shake your head in disbelief.
> 
> But SL/LPS volume is damn huge everywhere. But I still like NFR much better. They treat me very well always. Their CS dept is the best Ive ever run across.
> 
> When they say their going to do something they do it.


We are getting wints slowly, thankfully we are not getting slammed as we are still doing 400 recurring re cuts. We have probably done 150 so far, approx 5-10 a day since sept 1. 

I would love to think SG was not going to be involved with WF, but they are contacting their contractors now up in MI and Ohio, claiming to be getting them in OCT. We will see. You know how it goes, lose one state, gain another, etc. And I do know who is getting them in GA, but as you I do keep my word and I am not saying anything. 

Also, from a good source, I have heard SL lost a large amount of WF volume across the country, unfortunately. Like I said, they are my main, and favorite client. If we ever go our separate ways, or their volume dries up, I will be out of this business the next day and moving on.


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> We are getting wints slowly, thankfully we are not getting slammed as we are still doing 400 recurring re cuts. We have probably done 150 so far, approx 5-10 a day since sept 1.
> 
> I would love to think SG was not going to be involved with WF, but they are contacting their contractors now up in MI and Ohio, claiming to be getting them in OCT. We will see. You know how it goes, lose one state, gain another, etc. And I do know who is getting them in GA, but as you I do keep my word and I am not saying anything.
> 
> Also, from a good source, I have heard SL lost a large amount of WF volume across the country, unfortunately. Like I said, they are my main, and favorite client. If we ever go our separate ways, or their volume dries up, I will be out of this business the next day and moving on.


They are losing some/about 1/3 but not all and it not all over mostly up north they got FL,GA,SC,NC,TN,AL,TX,all of the east locked up. Its unusual for WF to pull complete states from a National like SG, you really have to screw up bad to lose the whole state. And it just not GA its other states as well. Its funny because your cutting about as much grass as i am. And everything i got from SL is WF.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> We are getting wints slowly, thankfully we are not getting slammed as we are still doing 400 recurring re cuts. We have probably done 150 so far, approx 5-10 a day since sept 1.
> 
> I would love to think SG was not going to be involved with WF, but they are contacting their contractors now up in MI and Ohio, claiming to be getting them in OCT. We will see. You know how it goes, lose one state, gain another, etc. And I do know who is getting them in GA, but as you I do keep my word and I am not saying anything.
> 
> Also, from a good source, I have heard SL lost a large amount of WF volume across the country, unfortunately. Like I said, they are my main, and favorite client. If we ever go our separate ways, or their volume dries up, I will be out of this business the next day and moving on.


I actually despise the Wells Fargo work so I hope they lose it all. I'd much rather do work for Everhome or BB&T.


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> They are losing some/about 1/3 but not all and it not all over mostly up north they got FL,GA,SC,NC,TN,AL,TX,all of the east locked up. Its unusual for WF to pull complete states from a National like SG, you really have to screw up bad to lose the whole state. And it just not GA its other states as well. Its funny because your cutting about as much grass as i am. And everything i got from SL is WF.


%90 of mine is Chase, we still get minimal WF. They went to 5 bros here 2 yrs ago, but they dropped the ball badly....


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> I actually despise the Wells Fargo work so I hope they lose it all. I'd much rather do work for Everhome or BB&T.


WOW.... I love the WF! The everhome and BB & T volume is low here.


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> They are losing some/about 1/3 but not all and it not all over mostly up north they got FL,GA,SC,NC,TN,AL,TX,all of the east locked up. Its unusual for WF to pull complete states from a National like SG, you really have to screw up bad to lose the whole state. And it just not GA its other states as well. Its funny because your cutting about as much grass as i am. And everything i got from SL is WF.


These are the territories SG is claiming they got. Ohio,Arkansas Colorado ks . LA. Mississippi. New Mexico Texas and Oklahoma


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> %90 of mine is Chase, we still get minimal WF. They went to 5 bros here 2 yrs ago, but they dropped the ball badly....


I get zero from Chase, but my understanding is that's going to change here soon, 90% of my work from SL from WF.


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> WOW.... I love the WF! The everhome and BB & T volume is low here.


Yeah i Luv WF to, I got lots of BB&T here, but they never approve bids, unless it violations or roofs. And i don't much Everhome ether.


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> These are the territories SG is claiming they got. Ohio,Arkansas Colorado ks . LA. Mississippi. New Mexico Texas and Oklahoma


I must say for SG to get completely kicked out GA and other states i find it hard to believe they are getting other states. That just makes zero sense.

Maybe WF is shopping around? WF under-rights 60% of all home loans in the U.S now. Its going to take at least 4 vendors to handle that much volume, if not more.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> I actually despise the Wells Fargo work so I hope they lose it all. I'd much rather do work for Everhome or BB&T.


LoL.You so funny !!!


----------



## madxtreme01

Are there actually people here praising SG? Have their prices gone up and turn around times actually becoming reasonable? I worked for them several years ago and gave up after 3 days. As far as WF work my problem with them is the BATF work, yes it gives you an opportunity to get extra money while at the property, but the problem with that is how can you carry everything for every situation. Most of their BATF is exterior related and if you are at a property to do a grass cut and you have a whole yard of leaves and 30 bushes to trim, first where do you put it if you have a trailer full of equipment, and 2nd, I have been burned 100x with BATF work, especially on bush trimming. They want a whole house to be done for $300 when it hasn't been done in 3 years, it takes the better part of a day with 2-3 guys, and I still have to pay to dispose of the debris collected. I'd rather put a bid out there and if they don't want to pay me to do the job, then give it to someone else, maybe they are willing to do it for less, but this is my price.


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> I must say for SG to get completely kicked out GA and other states i find it hard to believe they are getting other states. That just makes zero sense.
> 
> Maybe WF is shopping around? WF under-rights 60% of all home loans in the U.S now. Its going to take at least 4 vendors to handle that much volume, if not more.


It happens often, with Fannie Mae every few yrs. I agree it does not make sense, but it is fact.


----------



## JDRM

madxtreme01 said:


> Are there actually people here praising SG? Have their prices gone up and turn around times actually becoming reasonable? I worked for them several years ago and gave up after 3 days. As far as WF work my problem with them is the BATF work, yes it gives you an opportunity to get extra money while at the property, but the problem with that is how can you carry everything for every situation. Most of their BATF is exterior related and if you are at a property to do a grass cut and you have a whole yard of leaves and 30 bushes to trim, first where do you put it if you have a trailer full of equipment, and 2nd, I have been burned 100x with BATF work, especially on bush trimming. They want a whole house to be done for $300 when it hasn't been done in 3 years, it takes the better part of a day with 2-3 guys, and I still have to pay to dispose of the debris collected. I'd rather put a bid out there and if they don't want to pay me to do the job, then give it to someone else, maybe they are willing to do it for less, but this is my price.


Nobody said SG was any good to work for, im pretty sure none of us on this tread works for them. Your $300 statement is not accurate with who we work with, all pricing is done with C.E. Sounds like you are getting screwed by a regional.


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> Nobody said SG was any good to work for, im pretty sure none of us on this tread works for them. Your $300 statement is not accurate with who we work with, all pricing is done with C.E. Sounds like you are getting screwed by a regional.


As JDRM noted all WF is run through the CE, there is no 300 total yard clean up. Those 300.00 price clean ups are regionals prices.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> LoL.You so funny !!!



What can I say I like to look at a job put a bid together have it approved and know exactly what tools, crew I'm going to need to run it out and I love knowing what it's going to pay. 

If that sounds demanding I'm sorry it's just how 100% of jobs are completed in construction. :angel:


----------



## madxtreme01

direct MCS, maybe they are the ones screwing with the bids


----------



## JDRM

madxtreme01 said:


> direct MCS, maybe they are the ones screwing with the bids


Yes, sounds like it. I have done WF with 3 different Nats and we have always used C.E, and unless there is minimal trimming it is usually over $300. What is going on with you, is exactly how I expect it to play out with SG,(if the rumor is true) them paying contractor whatever they come up with, and billing WF C.E price...


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> What can I say I like to look at a job put a bid together have it approved and know exactly what tools, crew I'm going to need to run it out and I love knowing what it's going to pay.
> 
> If that sounds demanding I'm sorry it's just how 100% of jobs are completed in construction. :angel:


Its really not a big deal. Send crew there to secure property with pump and basics. If there is a large amount of trimming bring in another crew and come back the next day, if its the price your worried about run it thru C.E that night before you go back. :thumbup1:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Its really not a big deal. Send crew there to secure property with pump and basics. If there is a large amount of trimming bring in another crew and come back the next day, if its the price your worried about run it thru C.E that night before you go back. :thumbup1:



I don't have that kind of time or patience. So for me it really is a big deal because all of the properties around here are busted out. The scenario you just described involves two different visits to the property at least an hour with the CE and I still don't KNOW what we are getting paid? I have an idea but I don't KNOW. 

Here is how it goes in the rest of my work. I go to the property. I go back to the office and type up an estimate on a very basic word document. I attach it to an email and hit send. Done. If we get the bids approved we are paid in a few days. We rarely submit more than 30 pics. Oh and many of these properties have WS214 stickers from when whoever had it in P&P didn't want to fool with BATF so they just didn't do the work.


----------



## Ohnojim

*How many times does a national tell you*

"after running the CE on your bid, we have decided you did not charge enough, according to the CE we will pay you $xx.xx extra."


----------



## Zuse

That's why WF work gets pushed around from National to National is most contractors in the field are not equipped to handle these large exterior services and a regular basis. I have enough volume so that most my guys can handle this type of work on the first go round. Plus keeping a extra crew around for in house work and to help the contractors as needed.

But in the end BATF jobs works out, sure some get cut but most don't. Justifying with pics and load photos always helps. Problem i have is contractors getting burnt out from all the work.

And it never ends summer and winter, its all non stop.


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't have that kind of time or patience. So for me it really is a big deal because all of the properties around here are busted out. The scenario you just described involves two different visits to the property at least an hour with the CE and I still don't KNOW what we are getting paid? I have an idea but I don't KNOW.
> 
> Here is how it goes in the rest of my work. I go to the property. I go back to the office and type up an estimate on a very basic word document. I attach it to an email and hit send. Done. If we get the bids approved we are paid in a few days. We rarely submit more than 30 pics. Oh and many of these properties have WS214 stickers from when whoever had it in P&P didn't want to fool with BATF so they just didn't do the work.


To each their own, your scenario also would also require 2 trips. Most the time we can handle in one. These other clients we go there, bid everything, run it thru C.E, then some never gets approved, some gets approved after 30-90 days, when it is way more overgrown, etc. Then we re bid, wait another few months..... I just would rather get it done and move on to the next.


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> That's why WF work gets pushed around from National to National is most contractors in the field are not equipped to handle these large exterior services and a regular basis. I have enough volume so that most my guys can handle this type of work on the first go round. Plus keeping a extra crew around for in house work and to help the contractors as needed.
> 
> But in the end BATF jobs works out, sure some get cut but most don't. Justifying with pics and load photos always helps. Problem i have is contractors getting burnt out from all the work.
> 
> And it never ends summer and winter, its all non stop.


And thats what I love about it!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> To each their own, your scenario also would also require 2 trips. Most the time we can handle in one. These other clients we go there, bid everything, run it thru C.E, then some never gets approved, some gets approved after 30-90 days, when it is way more overgrown, etc. Then we re bid, wait another few months..... I just would rather get it done and move on to the next.


There are definite advantages to the BATF. Being able to just roll up and run out the job is one of them.

I never use a CE for anything other than WF. That's it. I usually know within days if my bids are approved. Also when I visit the property the first time to bid it I'm usually on my harley and the guys are elsewhere working.


----------



## safeguard dropout

If you have someone at the national that has your back every time and will get you the money, BATF is great. Otherwise I won't go near it. In what other industry does it exist?

"Hello? Hey, Mr. Painter, come over and paint my house and I'll let you know how much I'm willing to pay when you are done. Thanks!"


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> There are definite advantages to the BATF. Being able to just roll up and run out the job is one of them.
> 
> I never use a CE for anything other than WF. That's it. I usually know within days if my bids are approved. Also when I visit the property the first time to bid it I'm usually on my harley and the guys are elsewhere working.


We use C.E for all SL clients, I thought it was mandatory?..


----------



## NCnewbie

We're supposed to take pictures???????


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> We use C.E for all SL clients, I thought it was mandatory?..


We don't. We do have a waiver but we rarely use a CE and when we do it drives me crazy. I spend too much time manipulating the data entry to get the money where I want it. I had a desk job before we started doing this. The reason I liked this in the beginning was less time behind a keyboard. Today it's hours of bid this bid that make notes (that no one reads) write a novel on each property then explain it to 10 different people when they call because they didn't read the novel you wrote. 

Brian Mendenhall skipped my last couple of conference calls with us because every time he calls I unload on them. SL has created to many layers they have over complicated the process.


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> We use C.E for all SL clients, I thought it was mandatory?..


CE is mandatory, but for him they just let Craigslist get away with everything.. cuz he raise so much hell with them.. Seriously he has no problem telling them Hell no i ain't doing it..

My favorite line he uses is " Ive got 100 work orders that are late" yeah im working on it.. BYE!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> CE is mandatory, but for him they just let Craigslist get away with everything.. cuz he raise so much hell with them.. Seriously he has no problem telling them Hell no i ain't doing it..
> 
> My favorite line he uses is " Ive got 100 work orders that are late" yeah im working on it.. BYE!!



Normally they call looking for a "status update" I tell them if you don't have it. Just wait longer.


----------



## madxtreme01

The biggest problem I have with the batf work is how can I send a crew out to do a job and not know what they are getting paid. So lets say the ce says $800 and I give my crew 100% of what it says. Now here is where it gets tricky. CE says $800 but MCS takes a 25% discount so in order for the CE to be accurate it needs to be bid for $1075. Then they come back and say the ce didn't justify the bid and I get lets say $500 for the job. I have already paid my crew and I loose bc BATF doesn't work unless your a 1 man show. Everyone wonders why I don't pay my crews until I get paid, this is a perfect example. Unfortunately if I don't give my guys a number they won't do it. You can't say that something is better than nothing as myself or my crews won't work for basically free and if the number isn't high enough I would turn down the work. This is how wf wants it and if they really cared how much we earned, BATF orders would all be called in from site for approval just like AIM does, and if they don't approve the correct number, then the work doesn't get done. END OF STORY. I'm sick and tired of being told what I can do the job for, I want the ability to just say no if I can't complete it for the amount I am comfortable with completing it for.

As for the idea of a 2nd truck coming back for the batf work, it mostly has to be done that way, how can a truck full of equipment pulling a trailer full of equipment have room to take any debris with them. Best scenario is the crew does the work and makes piles to be picked up by a 2nd crew to be disposed of or a return trip the following day. I have also learned that I will bid any batf work over $1000. I've been burned way too many times


----------



## GTX63

Someone can put a positive light on this one. :vs_bulb:

This is the 2nd time this has happened in a week.
I just got off the phone with a woman running a regional near the east coast.
Cold called us about a property we had submitted bids for thru the broker about a month ago. They wanted a trashout completed- $15 per cyd with a $250 cap.
Dump receipt dated and signed by the clerk.
Bid everything above that at the same rate and wait....
Sales Clean-$40
Our existing bid was 6k for the trashout alone. It is that bad. 300 gallons of paint, a dozen mattresses, tvs in every room. Stuff that landfills either won't accept or you have to pay a premium to dispose of.
So why would I shave 60% off my rates for a regional?
"Well, because nothing from nothing is nothing, and if the bank won't take your bid they will probably takes ours." Thanks but no thanks.

So she ends the call by asking if I can send someone over to replace the 9 volt batteries in both of the smoke alarms. She has an allowable of $13.


----------



## AceVentura

*Another movie coming out*

http://www.housingwire.com/blogs/1-...s-a-list-brings-subprime-to-the-silver-screen


I'll be positive about spending some time to find the next collapse and profit of it like they did in the movie coming out in a few months.

Not gonna collapse this year because they didn't touch interest rates.

The collapses always happen in September / October. If you go back through all market crashes always the same months. I though it would happen this year after the huge crash a few months ago but it leveled out.

Markets are getting volatile and jumping around a lot now, just need to place your bets on a collapse date which will be in sept / oct the only bet is year 2017 or 2018.

I am absolutely going to be positive about the fact that I can sit and make money off the stock market for the next year or two, and then when all fails not have to do preservation work anymore!

Check these out if you use the market.

XGTI - They developed the body cameras for police, DOJ just issued 23 million to police departments for purchase of this type of tech.

http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/justi...ng-body-worn-camera-pilot-program-support-law

Any positivity for P&P is non existent, but positivity for not performing P&P is high.


----------



## Wannabe

Gtx,

Same thing happened here on Sat. A New Regional from your great State called and asked if we could provide estimates on 4 properties in Northern Mo and Se Ia. "I'll be happy to provide--it's a $300 per estimate fee per property payable up front" 

They paid today (by CC) and I gotta figure out a way to get this done! Crud!!!!

Go figure.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Wannabe said:


> Gtx,
> 
> Same thing happened here on Sat. A New Regional from your great State called and asked if we could provide estimates on 4 properties in Northern Mo and Se Ia. "I'll be happy to provide--it's a $300 per estimate fee per property payable up front"
> 
> They paid today (by CC) and I gotta figure out a way to get this done! Crud!!!!
> 
> Go figure.


I've done 4 rehab bids in the last week. Got a call a few minutes ago and told them $300.00 per bid. I used to charge and kind of got soft. They only want a number so they can decide to sell it as is.


----------



## JoeInPI

GTX63 said:


> So she ends the call by asking if I can send someone over to replace the 9 volt batteries in both of the smoke alarms. She has an allowable of $13.


It was kind of funny until this, then it got hilarious... :biggrin:
Idiots!


----------



## Ironhorse Contractors

JDRM said:


> Nobody said SG was any good to work for, im pretty sure none of us on this tread works for them. Your $300 statement is not accurate with who we work with, all pricing is done with C.E. Sounds like you are getting screwed by a regional.


Currently working for SG doing 

REO - 10% discount 

Not the greatest work but so far there is no headaches....

I know I know, just wait


----------



## madxtreme01

Ironhorse Contractors said:


> Currently working for SG doing
> 
> REO - 10% discount
> 
> Not the greatest work but so far there is no headaches....
> 
> I know I know, just wait



Who decided the reo pricing before discount, I can almost guarantee it's not hud allowables minus 10%


----------



## Mr. Wrong

JDRM said:


> Nobody said SG was any good to work for, im pretty sure none of us on this tread works for them. Your $300 statement is not accurate with who we work with, all pricing is done with C.E. Sounds like you are getting screwed by a regional.


So true. $300 is nothing on a BATF


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Mr. Wrong said:


> So true. $300 is nothing on a BATF


The guys accepting these low fees cannot be planning to do the work correctly. Dump fees and labor are 200.00 minimum then you have fuel and consumables.


----------



## JoeInPI

Craigslist Hack said:


> The guys accepting these low fees cannot be planning to do the work correctly. Dump fees and labor are 200.00 minimum then you have fuel and consumables.


Ditches have no dump fees... If the company they work for doesn't require dump slips (or if the vendor doesn't have a stack of fake ones, you know where this stuff ends up. :vs_smile: 

...either in a ditch, a different vacant garage, or better yet- in the garage of another house they're in charge of working on so they can maybe bid it to get paid_ twice_ to remove it. It sucks, because the people who want to do the work correctly and legally, are priced clean out of the market.


----------



## melmatrix

I love this business it help me establish myself I purchased a house timeshare been on multiple vacations put my kids in private school but got Damn it's been a learning experience I'm going on my 3rd yr and I feel like a vet but that first yr and a half I got ripped off about 6 times but I didn't quit and just kept it up least be honest I'll be Damn if I will work a 9-5 again I can make 2-3 grand on a small job just trimming trees and weeding I am in a good space work for some legit companies money is coming in got a solid crew just got a inspection crew setup most my guys been with me since day 1 I don't get harassed with phone calls with all the new apps no more zip filing pics going to get ready for snow season and then when Grasscut come back I'm going to be a madman but all in all thank God for this Preservation work you have to love it .it's In my blood


----------



## PropPresPro

melmatrix said:


> I love this business it help me establish myself I purchased a house timeshare been on multiple vacations put my kids in private school but got Damn it's been a learning experience I'm going on my 3rd yr and I feel like a vet but that first yr and a half I got ripped off about 6 times but I didn't quit and just kept it up least be honest I'll be Damn if I will work a 9-5 again I can make 2-3 grand on a small job just trimming trees and weeding I am in a good space work for some legit companies money is coming in got a solid crew just got a inspection crew setup most my guys been with me since day 1 I don't get harassed with phone calls with all the new apps no more zip filing pics going to get ready for snow season and then when Grasscut come back I'm going to be a madman but all in all thank God for this Preservation work you have to love it .it's In my blood


Nice! You have a knack for writing. . .I hear there's even _more_ money in selling _"How To Get Rich Quick Cleaning Out Foreclosures"_ books :whistling2:


----------



## CAT

*hanging in there*

So we been at this for about a year. Working for a great company but don't get enough work to pay the bills. Going under. We do exceptional work, but don't get it. We live in Tinley Park, IL area and I don't get it. How do we get work? 
We do REO.


----------



## PPCADDY

CAT said:


> So we been at this for about a year. Working for a great company but don't get enough work to pay the bills. Going under. We do exceptional work, but don't get it. We live in Tinley Park, IL area and I don't get it. How do we get work?
> We do REO.


Your guess is as good as mine. We've been at it nearly a year, going to do grass cuts this spring and grow from there. Learning a lot on here about how these national don't like to pay. I'm so leery of everything I do. So, far only been ripped off for 500.00 in the last year. I figure if they will short me 500.00 then they will have not problem shorting me 5000.00


----------



## PropPresPro

CAT said:


> So we been at this for about a year. Working for a great company but don't get enough work to pay the bills. Going under. We do exceptional work, but don't get it. We live in Tinley Park, IL area and I don't get it. How do we get work?
> We do REO.


A year into it, not enough work, and going broke? Sounds like status quo regional reliant property preservation to me.

My suggestion: Change the target market you're advertising your business to. Can you focus your marketing more on the private sector? Offer your skillset to homeowners? Local businesses/banks (rental management companys seem to always be on the lookout for exceptional service providers)? 
Don't get stuck in that rut where you start thinking REO work is all you do, when actually REO work should only be a very small part of your business, maybe just fill in work when things get slow.

Good luck!


----------



## TNS Inspections

*Acronyms*

New to the field... what is C.E.


----------



## PropPresPro

TNS Inspections said:


> New to the field... what is C.E.


CE = Cost Estimator


----------



## emc

Presently my favorite National is GAM. They are responsive, approve most of my bids, furthermore they contact me if the client wants to counter some of the items on the bid to see if I still want to meet it. They have a cut/dry $ on each order, nothing hidden no batf crap. hrmmm those are probably the best parts. Lots of repair work, I like that more than the lawn cutting crap everyone else is after.


----------



## GGC

GAM? Never heard. What does that stand for?


----------



## emc

GAM = Guardian Asset Management

Their price matrix for pnp work isn't all that amazing but it is better than working for an order mill.

I like them because they work with my repair bids and mediate the bid between me and the client until some middle ground is met and we push it through. That being said... I don't put in ridiculous crap like 12 grand for an new HVAC system.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

emc said:


> GAM = Guardian Asset Management
> 
> Their price matrix for pnp work isn't all that amazing but it is better than working for an order mill.
> 
> I like them because they work with my repair bids and mediate the bid between me and the client until some middle ground is met and we push it through. That being said... I don't put in ridiculous crap like 12 grand for an new HVAC system.


Guardian is an order mill. That's exactly what they are. They are not a national and most of their clients you can sign up with direct. Worse yet many of the people at Guardian are AMS refugees so not only are they scammers they are experienced scammers.


----------



## emc

Homes, I don't know what GAM did to you or if you are just blowing steam. I can tell you from my experience... they are far from an order mill. They have comprehensive work. Rarely do you go somewhere to just do "one or two things" such as a lock or a cut. With an order mill, that is all you do...

I have net about 10k off them in the past 4 weeks. The jobs I am handling are mostly bids I put in. They usually call or email and try to meet some medium between me and their client. That is how I end up getting a decent amount of work from them. Hell sometimes I get more work from re-evaluating a specific task with the client. They want something done in a specific way so I match a price to it. Its pretty simple stuff really.

That is not to say I have not had to go cut grass but... I put in ehh 3-10k bids when I do it. Usually get at least 2k of that approved. I don't see where the order mill aspect is coming in.

And yeah... gl trying to go direct to their clients. Most of them want big companies with 5-6 crews who can handle at least one entire state. You might be that big Mr. Fancypants but I am not. Then you have to compete with anyone able to undercut you... yay. 

Beyond on that I swear the point of this thread was to be positive about our clients and tell people what you like about them or your experience with them. You just totally trashed a company you have probably never worked for. Id give you a special gold sticker for completing another day of special class but... I don't want to.

If you have a client you are proud of and want to voice it... man I would love to see it. Else take that negative crap and walk on down the road cause I am not buying it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

emc said:


> Homes, I don't know what GAM did to you or if you are just blowing steam. I can tell you from my experience... they are far from an order mill. They have comprehensive work. Rarely do you go somewhere to just do "one or two things" such as a lock or a cut. With an order mill, that is all you do...
> 
> I have net about 10k off them in the past 4 weeks. The jobs I am handling are mostly bids I put in. They usually call or email and try to meet some medium between me and their client. That is how I end up getting a decent amount of work from them. Hell sometimes I get more work from re-evaluating a specific task with the client. They want something done in a specific way so I match a price to it. Its pretty simple stuff really.
> 
> That is not to say I have not had to go cut grass but... I put in ehh 3-10k bids when I do it. Usually get at least 2k of that approved. I don't see where the order mill aspect is coming in.
> 
> And yeah... gl trying to go direct to their clients. Most of them want big companies with 5-6 crews who can handle at least one entire state. You might be that big Mr. Fancypants but I am not. Then you have to compete with anyone able to undercut you... yay.
> 
> Beyond on that I swear the point of this thread was to be positive about our clients and tell people what you like about them or your experience with them. You just totally trashed a company you have probably never worked for. Id give you a special gold sticker for completing another day of special class but... I don't want to.
> 
> If you have a client you are proud of and want to voice it... man I would love to see it. Else take that negative crap and walk on down the road cause I am not buying it.


Buddy you are defending a company that will eventually screw you. Lighten up man no one is attacking you or what you are doing. If their numbers work for you than go ahead with your bad self! I would only like to interject that the 10k you made over 4 weeks would have been 15k had you not worked through Guardian. So if you like making less money for the same work go for it. As for me not knowing them or what I am talking about? This is where you and I are different. I do know MANY of the people over there and have known them since back in the day when they were with AMS. I also know most of the people working for the clients they service. I've been around for a while and I don't know every company but I know this one. Some of the people there are nice people but they are working for others who have a track record of screwing contractors. 

You are saying what a great company they are yet the HUD rate for debris removal is $50.00 a cyd and they pay what $18-20? How great is that? Their lock change prices are far below the $60.00 per lock industry standard. I can go on and on but no need. 

In the end you could call up a few of their clients like Carrington Mortgage and work direct. You don't have to be a big company or cover an entire state to work for these companies. They are desperate which is why they hired Guardian in the first place. 

Like you said this thread was about being positive and the only thing Positive I have to say about Guardian is one night I joined a group for a night on the town and a girl from Guardian was there and she was HOTT!


----------



## safeguard dropout

Craigslist Hack said:


> a girl from Guardian was there and she was HOTT!


.....and you were unable to seduce her with your White Snake cassette?!!

Craigslist Hack is right about Guardian being run by X AMS people. I know most of them and had nearly 0 issues in 5 years working with AMS......BUT, I know plenty of people that were flat out screwed over by them. Mostly debris count issues. 180 cyd knocked down to 60 after completion was common.

If you're going to continue with them, stick with the written bids, no "POC" and you'll greatly reduce your chances of getting screwed.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

safeguard dropout said:


> .....and you were unable to seduce her with your White Snake cassette?!!
> 
> Craigslist Hack is right about Guardian being run by X AMS people. I know most of them and had nearly 0 issues in 5 years working with AMS......BUT, I know plenty of people that were flat out screwed over by them. Mostly debris count issues. 180 cyd knocked down to 60 after completion was common.
> 
> If you're going to continue with them, stick with the written bids, no "POC" and you'll greatly reduce your chances of getting screwed.


He should watch out for ASREO as well!


----------



## P3+

All I'm going to input here is look at some of mad's more recent posts vs this Puppies n Rainbows outlook (after all this thread is almost 18 months old). It's like watching a new president take office and then fast forwarding 4 years....beat down, and worn out. 
No offense Mad...just offering some perspective.


----------



## emc

I disagree. I found this post by searching Mad's name. He was very kind and informative in some other posts that I read, thus I wanted to read up on some of his past threads as a good change of pace. 

I also kind of figured I could avoid the real "beat down and warn out" people that plague this forum with their non stop flaming... as they likely wouldn't click on such an optimistic thread.


Homes, as far as GAM screwing me over, they do everything by bid and contemplate aspects of the tasks to be completed, with me, before the job is even approved. If there is a dispute on debris it is handled before I am even given an order...

...and can you honestly tell me you make $50/cy off your other clients... it is HUD standard after all. That is just it, unless you are a HUD direct company you won't see that 50/cy. Beyond that if you read HUD standards you will realize a lot of it is absolutely crap. 1$/sqft to collapse and remove a shed? That makes a 10x10 shed worth $100, yet it is over 2cy of debris even flattened... hrmm plus I don't have to collapse my other debris and flatten it first... hrmmm... Well lets ask a local trash crew what they would take it for... 300-400 dollars! That is blasphemy, HUD standard is gospel!

All joking aside, how do you expect me or anyone else to "lighten up" when you basically pulled down your pants, squatted, and took a big crap on this post? I know you have been around for a long time. I know because I looked at your posts too. Not because I thought you were helpful but because I wanted to see what it looked like before the beginning of your epic forum deification occurred. I couldn't find it...

I think a post where we can all talk about the better aspects of our clients can not only be helpful but easier to read. But who am I to tell you where to crap, I am not your mom.


----------



## safeguard dropout

emc said:


> I have net about 10k off them in the past 4 weeks.....Its pretty simple stuff really......take that negative crap and walk on down the road cause I am not buying it.


OK great. I wish you well homes.


----------



## disgusted

safeguard dropout said:


> OK great. I wish you well homes.


For years and years I have read statement after statement " don't understand all the talk about chargebacks, invoice reductions, etc.., best company I have ever been a vendor for ". And for years I didn't understand. I remember the first regarding SG at which time I had been a vendor for almost two years and thinking, what the heck are they talking about ? And of course just after thinking the disgruntled vendor had to be doing sub par work, not following guild lines, etc.. BAM - $1400 chargeback due to not reporting some tires and a small amount of misc. debris ( not present when I was at the property ) which one of my competitors reported and allegedly was paid, out of my pocket of course. I immediately terminated vendor agreement. As the years pasted this became a pattern for all the lying, thieving Nationals which I worked for, and believe me it was just about all of them. My point is it appears at some point a stealing dynamic is applied. I wish I could have found the formula which these guys use and averted the impending financial loss. I firmly believe the clock is always ticking for your turn in the trick box. I guess you can please some of the people some of the time but not all the people all the time !


----------



## emc

That really sucks that you had a client like that like. You know it is really easy to win a case like that in court. All they do is smack that company with discovery and see who he paid and how much. When it comes shy of 1400 you win the diff. If he claims damages, you counter with damages as well. Just about any judge will laugh at a 1400 charge back for a truck load of debris they would only pay you 150 for. Beyond that they should have given you the opportunity to correct your mistake before hiring someone else. Especially a mistake so small.

If more people were business savvy and knew legal limitations, I have got to think that charge backs would be way more rare and way more justified.

The thing is when you sue a company they will terminate future work with you... but you did that yourself already so there is really no reason in the world not to sue them.

I guess in this way I am not afraid to work with companies because I know I have options when things go south. More options than taking it on the chin. While no one wants the headache of courts, I am much less afraid of sitting in a room explaining my case than I am losing tons of cash. It is this lack of fear that allows me to press forward without such negative thoughts in the back of my mind, wondering who will try to screw me and when.

These situations we run into in this field can happen in any business practice. You could be a dog groomer and run into some outlandish claim from one of your customers. Are you going to let that fat lady and her poodle ruin your dream of running your own Doggy Spa or are you going to rise to the challenge and fend her off in court?

Also when a company gives a charge back... make sure you actually got paid for it first, lol. I have seen some screwy crap in my day... and we will just leave it open ended like that...


----------



## disgusted

emc;1
i guess in this way i am not afraid to work with companies because i know i have options when things go south. More options than taking it on the chin. While no one wants the headache of courts said:


> yikes !!!


----------



## AceVentura

emc said:


> If more people were business savvy and knew legal limitations, I have got to think that charge backs would be way more rare and way more justified.
> 
> 
> I am much less afraid of sitting in a room explaining my case than I am losing tons of cash. It is this lack of fear that allows me to press forward without such negative thoughts in the back of my mind, wondering who will try to screw me and when.
> 
> leave it open ended like that...


Wrong here is a general list of guidelines that you may not understand.

1. The legal system is corrupted and it leans in favor of those in power A.K.A. those with money.

2. These people you will take to court have in house legal counsel, as well as the ability to spend endless amounts on additional legal counsel. For a good example refer to DOJ settlements that top the hundreds of millions.

3. Should your claims have merit you will sit in court and lose every dime you have over a period of 10 years because of motions aimed to tie up the legal system.

4. The legal system is not based on who is right, the legal system is based on the same thing is everything else.

5. Justice is not freely found, Justice is for those whom can afford to buy Justice.

6. Ha you think a judge is gonna give a shi* what you have to say. That's funny as hel*.

6.


----------



## emc

LOL

Let me guess you think the government is run by the Illuminati or aliens too?


Listen homes, for 1400 you could have taken the guy to small claims and avoid those scary lawyers you think they have billions of money to donate to just to hang up your 1400 hundred. Do you even think before you type? 

Here is what will happen... and I know this for a fact not because I am a lawyer but because the almighty dollar is as what you and I know and believe it is. 

First you are going to figure out if you are going to circuit court or small claims, depending on your case. Small claims doesn't require a lawyer and it doesn't have big trials. You are out like 50-100 bucks if you lose. And yeah judges typically listen to both sides before making a judgement... That judge cares about XYZ company as much as he cares about you. It is just a job to him. No one is floating him cash to make him change his mind, I don't know why you would assume otherwise?


2ndly if you go circuit... ain't no one going to spend thousands of dollars so they can beat out your pathetically small suit. Those lawyers aren't free, if you burn 300 on a lawyer, they will too. Do you think their lawyers are working for free or something? So you don't want to pay someone money to represent you because you think you will lose that money? Add damages to your suit and cover the cost of your lawyer with those damages... it is common practice to claim damages for missed payments.

Do you know what their lawyer will say when he see your suit rep by your lawyer... make a settlement and avoid court, it will cheaper. They don't want to spend 1500 dollars to keep you from your 1400... that would be dumb.


----------



## Bigtrucker

*chef from Mc Donalds Business savvy LOL*



emc said:


> That really sucks that you had a client like that like. You know it is really easy to win a case like that in court. All they do is smack that company with discovery and see who he paid and how much. When it comes shy of 1400 you win the diff. If he claims damages, you counter with damages as well. Just about any judge will laugh at a 1400 charge back for a truck load of debris they would only pay you 150 for. Beyond that they should have given you the opportunity to correct your mistake before hiring someone else. Especially a mistake so small.
> 
> If more people were business savvy and knew legal limitations, I have got to think that charge backs would be way more rare and way more justified.
> 
> The thing is when you sue a company they will terminate future work with you... but you did that yourself already so there is really no reason in the world not to sue them.
> 
> I guess in this way I am not afraid to work with companies because I know I have options when things go south. More options than taking it on the chin. While no one wants the headache of courts, I am much less afraid of sitting in a room explaining my case than I am losing tons of cash. It is this lack of fear that allows me to press forward without such negative thoughts in the back of my mind, wondering who will try to screw me and when.
> 
> These situations we run into in this field can happen in any business practice. You could be a dog groomer and run into some outlandish claim from one of your customers. Are you going to let that fat lady and her poodle ruin your dream of running your own Doggy Spa or are you going to rise to the challenge and fend her off in court?
> 
> Also when a company gives a charge back... make sure you actually got paid for it first, lol. I have seen some screwy crap in my day... and we will just leave it open ended like that...


Reminds me of the chef at Mc Donald's who passed a 40,000 dollar culinary course and works for peanuts.
While the other graduates just laugh ( he works for them lol ) 
Business savvy yea right on bro I feel yea.


----------



## emc

?

How does telling a person there are options when situations go south, remind you of someone working at McDonalds? You must have burger on the mind... I don't blame you. That crap is highly addictive.

Do you think going direct to agents can't end up the same way? Just because they are fishing buddies on the weekend doesn't mean they won't try to cut your throat during the week. Bad things can happen anytime but you don't have to sit by and let them. People need to be informed and put a foot down when it does... because it CAN happen in ANY business relationship.

But no really your scenario was terrible and bad put together... terribad maybe? Props to the chef who is working... the graduates sitting on their butts laughing aren't making cash. Now I doubt Mr. McD's Chef is going to stay there for long, he seems like he has more initiative than the graduates who aren't even chefs yet. Perhaps he is working there until he lands something better. 

That is not to say he won't stay there if he likes it or has another reason beyond money. Maybe he has a little honey in that kitchen! I mean what do you really know about this guy? I think the graduates laughing think they are better than him so they get some humor out of it. Instead of trying to measure themselves with someone else they should measure themselves with their past. Progression is a personal thing and to say any of them are "better than the other" isn't correct either way you spin it.

Is it really that wrong to take pride in your work no matter what you are doing... or what you are getting paid? Sure it is nice to get more but I think when you focus on more more more more... you forget the pride and just become greedy.


----------



## Bigtrucker

emc said:


> LOL
> 
> Let me guess you think the government is run by the Illuminati or aliens too?
> 
> 
> Listen homes, for 1400 you could have taken the guy to small claims and avoid those scary lawyers you think they have billions of money to donate to just to hang up your 1400 hundred. Do you even think before you type?
> 
> Here is what will happen... and I know this for a fact not because I am a lawyer but because the almighty dollar is as what you and I know and believe it is.
> 
> First you are going to figure out if you are going to circuit court or small claims, depending on your case. Small claims doesn't require a lawyer and it doesn't have big trials. You are out like 50-100 bucks if you lose. And yeah judges typically listen to both sides before making a judgement... That judge cares about XYZ company as much as he cares about you. It is just a job to him. No one is floating him cash to make him change his mind, I don't know why you would assume otherwise?
> 
> 
> 2ndly if you go circuit... ain't no one going to spend thousands of dollars so they can beat out your pathetically small suit. Those lawyers aren't free, if you burn 300 on a lawyer, they will too. Do you think their lawyers are working for free or something? So you don't want to pay someone money to represent you because you think you will lose that money? Add damages to your suit and cover the cost of your lawyer with those damages... it is common practice to claim damages for missed payments.
> 
> Do you know what their lawyer will say when he see your suit rep by your lawyer... make a settlement and avoid court, it will cheaper. They don't want to spend 1500 dollars to keep you from your 1400... that would be dumb.


The Constitution requires all states to give "Full Faith and Credit" to other states rulings and laws. This requires courts to recognize out-of-state judgments. This means that a legitimate judgment from another state is enforceable as long as the proper procedures are followed.

Before any judgment can be enforced, a court must recognize it as valid. Moreover, the person against whom the judgment is made may be able to challenge it on due process or jurisdictional grounds if the court did not have the authority to grant such a judgment.

Once an application for enforcement of the judgment is filed with the intended state, a sheriff or local authority will enforce the action on the debtor to maintain jurisdictional boundaries.

How Can I Enforce an out of State Judgment?

The method of enforcing out-of-state judgments depends on what state the person is attempting to collect it and what state the judgment is from. For instance, the Uniform Enforcement of Foreign Judgments Act allows for enforcement of judgments once they have been filed with the local District Court or Superior Court, in accordance with normal collection procedures.

This Act has been adopted by 46 states, the District of Columbia, Puerto Rico, and the Virgin Islands. The states that have not adopted the Act are:
•California
•Indiana
•Massachusetts
•Vermont

To enforce a judgment in or from one of these states, the holder must first file what is referred to as a “domestication action” to make the foreign judgment locally enforceable. However, because of the Full Faith and Credit Clause this is usually just a formality.

In order to obtain a judgment from another state, a judgment creditor must:
•Apply to the state where the debtor has property or money that can be obtained by judgment.
•Check with local court in the state to make sure that the application is correctly filled out.
•File a certified and authentic copy of the original judgment to the court for the court records.

After the application is filed with the court, the judgment creditor must give notice to the judgment debtor of the filing. The debtor then will have a specific time period in which they have to respond.

Do I Need a Lawyer?

It can sometimes be difficult to collect on court judgments, and particularly troublesome to enforce judgments from other states. An experienced attorney can help you comply with the procedural rules regarding out-of-state judgments, and advise you on the collecting the judgment.


----------



## Wannabe

Anyone still have the video of the P&P fella who won s judgement against Wells and backed the moving truck up to the branch bank to start repossessing property, with the Sheriff, and the bank branch manager going nuts?

He got paid. That video was awesome.


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Collecting from 1 of the many thiefs.*

Collecting can be very costly. Its a lot easier to collect in same state.
I have sued a few of the thief's and I've won each time.
The big 1 is coming.
These thief's only care about their clients without them they are out of business.
If you get ripped off go hard after the bank that has the property. They have a public image to up hold and in my experience suing the thief's they make it a lot easier to settle. They do not want the bad media or being brought into court.
They do fire you and now they have Aspen Grove giving the heads up hey this one will fight back to the other thief's. 
Isn't That so MSI.


----------



## AceVentura

emc said:


> LOL
> 
> Let me guess you think the government is run by the Illuminati or aliens too?
> 
> 
> Listen homes, for 1400 you could have taken the guy to small claims and avoid those scary lawyers you think they have billions of money to donate to just to hang up your 1400 hundred. Do you even think before you type?
> 
> Here is what will happen... and I know this for a fact not because I am a lawyer but because the almighty dollar is as what you and I know and believe it is.
> 
> First you are going to figure out if you are going to circuit court or small claims, depending on your case. Small claims doesn't require a lawyer and it doesn't have big trials. You are out like 50-100 bucks if you lose. And yeah judges typically listen to both sides before making a judgement... That judge cares about XYZ company as much as he cares about you. It is just a job to him. No one is floating him cash to make him change his mind, I don't know why you would assume otherwise?
> 
> 
> 2ndly if you go circuit... ain't no one going to spend thousands of dollars so they can beat out your pathetically small suit. Those lawyers aren't free, if you burn 300 on a lawyer, they will too. Do you think their lawyers are working for free or something? So you don't want to pay someone money to represent you because you think you will lose that money? Add damages to your suit and cover the cost of your lawyer with those damages... it is common practice to claim damages for missed payments.
> 
> Do you know what their lawyer will say when he see your suit rep by your lawyer... make a settlement and avoid court, it will cheaper. They don't want to spend 1500 dollars to keep you from your 1400... that would be dumb.


First off just because you are ignorant does not mean that you understand.

2nd I would not get off my ass for $1400. So if this is your ballpark I get it but you would probably make the same amount at Mcdonalds every week or two and not have to worry about being paid.

3rd $1400 what a joke.


----------



## disgusted

AceVentura said:


> First off just because you are ignorant does not mean that you understand.
> 
> 2nd I would not get off my ass for $1400. So if this is your ballpark I get it but you would probably make the same amount at Mcdonalds every week or two and not have to worry about being paid.
> 
> 3rd $1400 what a joke.


Ace, I do not consider $1400 a joke but it certainly was not a make or break situation and most definitely **ssed me off. And part of the learning curve. As far as litigation it certainty was not a large enough amount. I think BigTrucker did a great job of explaining litigation when faced with reality.


----------



## Ohnojim

I would file a small claims suit over $1400 every time. The "it isn't worth it argument" is a non starter for me. 

The last thing you want to do is show up with your lawyer to small claims court. Show up alone at no cost to you, make them send a paid lawyer or lose by default. It's all about attrition and the numbers, they will tire quicker over $1400. 

The David and Goliath imagery works in your favor every time.


----------



## emc

I fail to see the validity of your post Trucker. It isn't false information but it is wrong information. When you have a 1400 claim it would be rare to see it in a state circuit. Something that small is still below county typically they just push small claims.

Usually the suit is tried in the county the work was completed in. Not the county (or state if it goes that far) that either of the parties involved in the suit originate from. Unless the suit has a large collection of work spanning across a multitude of counties then you are probably hitting state.

I do whole hearty agree... it is a royal pain and can take a very long time. So going into the process you should definitely claim damages... such as "work loss", I did not have property capital to continue claiming the work I was trying to get... ect...

If you have been around the block a few times then I am not telling you anything new.

Ace... 
...it is real nice to see a new face practically illuminating with sunshine on this thread. Please do the rest of us a favor and read the start of the thread and work your way back. 

If you are going to call someone ignorant you should educate yourself first (see above where I told you to read the start and work back). I didn't claim to be making 1400 at any point in time... it was some other guy who posted it. I merely said take them to court and fight it then, people blew up because that is just a crazy idea.

Also if I could make 1400 a day at McDonald's I would flip burgers with a huge smile all day long. Or do you think we are talking about 1400 a week? no a month? Or are you just saying you crap out gold bars and 1400 is like the small peanut shaped nuggets you flush down or if 1400 floated by on the sidewalk you wouldn't bother to step on it and pick it up.

But yeah rock on man way to dis a total stranger on a thread and fail , you got balls the size of texas brosive... I mean congrats on the endowment but, its a real shame you can't think with them.


----------



## AceVentura

emc said:


> Ace...
> 1. ...it is real nice to see a new face practically illuminating with sunshine on this thread. Please do the rest of us a favor and read the start of the thread and work your way back.
> 
> 2. If you are going to call someone ignorant you should educate yourself first (see above where I told you to read the start and work back). I didn't claim to be making 1400 at any point in time... it was some other guy who posted it. I merely said take them to court and fight it then, people blew up because that is just a crazy idea.
> 
> 3. Also if I could make 1400 a day at McDonald's I would flip burgers with a huge smile all day long. Or do you think we are talking about 1400 a week? no a month? Or are you just saying you crap out gold bars and 1400 is like the small peanut shaped nuggets you flush down or if 1400 floated by on the sidewalk you wouldn't bother to step on it and pick it up.
> 
> 4. But yeah rock on man way to dis a total stranger on a thread and fail , you got balls the size of texas brosive... I mean congrats on the endowment but, its a real shame you can't think with them.


1. Posted this thread about a year ago, glad that you find my attitude so positive and enlightening. I believe it takes a lot insight to understand just how positive or illuminating with sunshine I am, not enough people see this?

2. You also refer to losing all your work if you sue them. So that's your ticket to be freed from this slavery the amount of $1400.00?

3. I said every week or so, if I saw $1400 floating down the sidewalk I would walk right by I do it on a regular basis. But this does eliminates the key point and what you are saying makes no sense. If you think I give a flying f about 4 figures I can give you the telephone numbers for some of the lawyers at some of these "National Firms" and they will confirm for you that I don't give a flying f about 4 figures.

4. Am I really the one who failed or did you make more of an ars of urself then u r aware of? The shame is that what ever rock you sit under has access to the internet to provide, spread, and share poorly crafted and incorrect information.

FYI - For $1400 I promise they will fight you and spend more then that on Attorneys. As long as your not actually talking about working for subs of subs and so on in which your information is further deemed irrelevant.


----------



## oteroproperties

AceVentura said:


> First off just because you are ignorant does not mean that you understand.
> 
> 2nd I would not get off my ass for $1400. So if this is your ballpark I get it but you would probably make the same amount at Mcdonalds every week or two and not have to worry about being paid.
> 
> 3rd $1400 what a joke.


I call bull****

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigtrucker

emc said:


> I fail to see the validity of your post Trucker. It isn't false information but it is wrong information. When you have a 1400 claim it would be rare to see it in a state circuit. Something that small is still below county typically they just push small claims.
> 
> Usually the suit is tried in the county the work was completed in. Not the county (or state if it goes that far) that either of the parties involved in the suit originate from. Unless the suit has a large collection of work spanning across a multitude of counties then you are probably hitting state.
> 
> I do whole hearty agree... it is a royal pain and can take a very long time. So going into the process you should definitely claim damages... such as "work loss", I did not have property capital to continue claiming the work I was trying to get... ect...
> 
> If you have been around the block a few times then I am not telling you anything new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get fries with that!!!!


----------



## emc

Ace
I cant argue with stupid... or ignorant. In your case it is both. The dude said he cut ties with his company when they stubbed him 1400. So aint no one giving him more jobs... beyond that they are not going to spend anything close to or greater than 1400 to fight paying 1400... would you? Well you might because you just don't friggen think but w/e man. You be you and I will be me.

Trucker
Lay off the junk food man... and the sauce. The combination of the 2 are making your post have less and less sense. I don't even know wtf you are trying to get across at this point. I just don't think the random McD's quibs are doing you any favors.

Did I miss something?
1. Random McD Jab
2. random info on cross state law
3. random McD jab

If the pattern is right I think we get something like info on habeas corpus followed by... and random McD jab. You might change it up by jumping closer to the original topic... though there is something to be said about consistency.

... Man people can't resist crapping here. I have got to think it is because I am responding instead of ignoring. Well to avoid being predictable I suppose I will have to switch it up.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

EMC you will not ever stop the old timers from saying what they believe and how they act. They are straight up on point in what they say and they will not beat around the bush.

I joined this site over 4 years ago and the advice has always been amazing.

99% percent of the chicks at Guardian are to die for, that is no joke. Blond bombshell's. 

If Guardian works for you great, if guardian does not oh well, its all about the contractors and there happy zone.

No matter what happens when a fellow contractor needs help's, this board has and will be there too offer insight, you may feel free to accept or not.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MKM Landscaping said:


> EMC you will not ever stop the old timers from saying what they believe and how they act. They are straight up on point in what they say and they will not beat around the bush.
> 
> I joined this site over 4 years ago and the advice has always been amazing.
> 
> 99% percent of the chicks at Guardian are to die for, that is no joke. Blond bombshell's.
> 
> If Guardian works for you great, if guardian does not oh well, its all about the contractors and there happy zone.
> 
> No matter what happens when a fellow contractor needs help's, this board has and will be there too offer insight, you may feel free to accept or not.


ASREO has a few Hotties as well! One used to send me Snaps on occasion it didn't suck! :biggrin:


----------

